# K1 visa for Thai fiancee



## Philadelphia (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been seeing and taking care of my girlfriend from Thailand for about 2 years now. She moved back to her village last year and I built a small home for her.
I work overseas now but will be returning to the US in a few months. I want to get her a K1 visa brcause I cannot retire for another 5 years and would like to marry and bring her to the USA with me. I have already retained a lawyer to help.
My worry is that she may be rejected because she worked in a massage parlor for several years. Does anyone know if working in a massage parlor is an automatic rejection? I know working in a Bar as a prostitute is a rejection. Do massage parlors fall under the same catigory? Can anyone advise me?:confused2:


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Philadelphia: 

I am not a lawyer and cannot provide you with legal advice, only thoughts. I expect that immigration will drag their heals and possibly try to dissuade you. I don't know for certain if there are true disqualifying items other than a criminal conviction or a medical contagious disease. 

The most important part is to answer all questions on the visa application correct and true. Any error in the application will cause rejection. You must answer ever question truthfully without omissions or falsehoods. 

You have hired a lawyer. What is his/her opinion concerning your fiancé's past employment? 

Realize that if the application is rejected you can file an appeal. Persistence pays off.

Another avenue may be to write your Congressman requesting help. Remember, he/she works for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Philadelphia (Jun 29, 2010)

*Stedneck*



stednick said:


> Philadelphia:
> 
> I am not a lawyer and cannot provide you with legal advice, only thoughts. I expect that immigration will drag their heals and possibly try to dissuade you. I don't know for certain if there are true disqualifying items other than a criminal conviction or a medical contagious disease.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stednick, That is good Advice! I am paying a lawyer and I should be able to ask them these questions, sometimes the obvious.......................hahahaha


----------



## sallyjs (Sep 10, 2012)

I heard that nowadays people go to Thailand and get married there, after that file application for her as a wife to USA. She would get a green card after the process get done (about a year). Fiance visa would take around 8 months. 
I can't answer your question about your girlfriend past work. But some Thais girl had a problem with this kind of situation, she moved from Europe to married in US. They asked her to bring documents to show what she worked( she said.. import/export). I do believe immigration staffs have a lot of guts to deal with this. There are 10 questions that you answer in application would be asked again when you get interview. One of those is.. have you been prostitute the last 10 yrs? 
My own experience, I got 10 yrs. visa to enter USA and got degree from UK. I traveled a lot for business trips. So when my boyfriend then and I decided to get married so we did. After married we had to file application to change status. Of course when interviewed I had to answer all those questions. My case was so easy and fast, immigration people would know about me from my passport and never asked my husband because he's a US lawyer. 
I know everyone can't change the past and want to have a better life with love one. I would suggest to be honest to answer, dress appropriate with good demeanor, she'll be fine.


----------

